# Transferring programs from ViP622 to Hopper w/Sling



## Flasshe (Aug 17, 2004)

I recently upgraded from an old ViP622 receiver to a Hopper with Sling. Dish left me the 622 for a month so I can transfer my recorded programs from it to the Hopper. I have an existing EHD on the 622, which I think is a 1.5TB WD, and which definitely has a separate power connection (not powered through USB).

From everything I've read, it sounds like I should be able to just unplug the drive from the 622, plug it into the Hopper, and it should be able to read the existing archived programs. I'm not terribly concerned with transferring them to the Hopper's drive - I'm okay as long as I can view them on the Hopper. I've heard there could be problems doing actual transfers with some programs.

So is that accurate? Is there anything I need to be aware of or be careful about? I would hate to lose any programs.

Also, once I plug the EHD into the Hopper, can I disconnect and plug it back into the 622 and copy more programs from the 622's drive to the EHD, and then be able to read those programs okay on the Hopper? Or once you connect it to the Hopper, is there no going back to the 622?

Any advice/help would be appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Just do it and you'll know more then we now, each user discovering something new during their own experience.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Glitches aside (and some users do have issues, sometimes that might require a call to Dish to correct), it should work just as easily as plugging into one and then the other. Be aware, though, it only works while the receivers are on the same account... so if your 622 becomes deactivated you will no longer be able to plug back into it.


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

The 622 should be active and may need to see a satellite signal.


----------



## Flasshe (Aug 17, 2004)

Thanks guys! The 622 does not see the satellite signal any more (no inputs), but I don't know if it's actually active on the account or not. It does see the EHD currently, but I haven't tried unplugging it and unplugging it back in since it lost the satellite. To be safe, it sounds like I should wait until I've got everything off the 622 and into the archive before attempting the transfer to the Hopper.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

and again - you don't need to transfer from EHD to H, just use it


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Yeah... I would try to do it in one shot if you can... not because connecting it to the Hopper will cause you any problems, but because your 622 could any day now stop functioning as it is not connected to satellite and will at some point stop working if it can't see a signal.


----------



## TheGrove (Jan 10, 2007)

I transferred my 622 to a Hopper (no sling) in 1 shot without a problem. I upgraded because my 622 "died" (constant reboot unless caught and stopped). Mine went without a problem. Just copied the shows to the EHD then plugged it into the Hopper and started viewing them. Did the same thing with the 722 I upgraded at the same time as well.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

What you did is Transfer to EHD, not to H.


----------



## TheGrove (Jan 10, 2007)

I understand, his question was about going from a 622 to Hopper with his EHD. My point was I did that in 1 shot without a problem.

To be honest I did go from 622 to Hopper. I had only a 750MB EHD on my 622. So I put everything on it from my 622 and moved the EHD to my Hopper. Once there I moved everything off my EHD onto the Hopper. I then put my new 2TB EHD on the Hopper and moved everything back to the EHD that I wanted to keep. I didn't have any problems. I did all of this in November 2012 with some of the earlier versions of the SW for the Hopper.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

I did this, went from a 622 to a Hopper w/ Sling. I transferred all my recordings from my 622 to the external hard drive unplugged it and then just plugged it right in to the Hopper. I'm able to see and access all those old recordings no problem, experienced no problems what so ever. Now I haven't ever tried to move any of the recordings from the hard drive to the Hopper, but I wouldn't really see the point of doing that anyway.


----------



## TechnoCat (Sep 4, 2005)

Important: Use the back USB port, not the front, on the Hopper. My 622 drive was not recognizable when plugged into the front Hopper port, and Dish had no clue.


----------

